# Waterworld Winter 2021



## davholla (Feb 11, 2022)

Waterlouse, Asellus aquaticus from the pond, The real size is 10.12 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_2056_Waterlousev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Newt tadpole


IMG_2015_Newtv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Waterlouse Asellus aquaticus from the pond

The real size is 10.79 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_2039_Waterlousev3 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Phantom midge larva.

The real size is 10.23 mm, magnification is 1.4



IMG_2030_Phantom_Midge-1v2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice set of creepy crawlies.......


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## Donde (Feb 13, 2022)

Beautiful shots and great color.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 18, 2022)

Very nice set, good work.


----------



## This child (Feb 18, 2022)

davholla said:


> Waterlouse, Asellus aquaticus from the pond, The real size is 10.12 mm, magnification is 1.4
> 
> 
> IMG_2056_Waterlousev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
> ...


Did you just scoop up some water or did you specifically pick these out?
Interesting photos.


----------



## davholla (Feb 18, 2022)

I spent quite some time fishing with a net and put all the creatures in a container to photograph them.  Fascinating creatures but you need a lot of time to do this
Here is where they were I photographed them


IMG_6802Water by davholla2002, on Flickr

Apart from the phantom midge that was in a small empty plastic soft cheese container but that is no good for the side on photos


----------



## This child (Feb 18, 2022)

davholla said:


> I spent quite some time fishing with a net and put all the creatures in a container to photograph them.  Fascinating creatures but you need a lot of time to do this
> Here is where they were I photographed them
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. You have more patience than I do.
I enjoyed the results though.


----------



## davholla (Feb 27, 2022)

This child said:


> Thanks. You have more patience than I do.
> I enjoyed the results though.


I am married and have a teenage son - the amount of patience I need for this is nothing to my day-to-day life!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2022)

great shots


----------

